# Who's fish is it??



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I'll vote for #'s 5, 6, & 7.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Very funny bobby


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

> 4. If the trout is still alive and can be released what is the problem. It's not illegal to catch fish out of season, only illegal to keep them.


The act of fishing is enough to get you a ticket for fishing without a license. You don't have to catch a fish to get a ticket.

on edit: now that I read my own post I figured out you are probably referring to catching a trout, during the closed season on trout, on water open to fishing. Catch and release will keep you out of trouble in that case.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Providing it's immediately released.


----------



## buckslayermichigan (Jan 7, 2003)

i take alot of first time icefisherman out i set the tipups i buy the bait i have the shanty to sit in to keep warm when a flag goes up its theres and i just try to coach them and help them get the fish on the ice i dont care if its 1# or 15# thats there fish and they are going to take it home even if i have to clean it and bag it. now heres a question i already know the answer but something to think about and its in the rule book.you cant use goldfish as bait.but i shoot goldfish with my bow in the spring. no there not carp there goldfish i have pics. just have to buy the scanner to get them on here.and any lawfully taken game or fish can be used as bait.i know its a stretch but just an example. tight thighs i mean lines. buckslayermichigan


----------

